# I was wondering what businesses in Japan were hit hardest from recent quakes



## slclick (Apr 19, 2016)

http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/18/investing/japan-quake-business-impact/

Sony sensors for one


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, its been posted before a couple of times.


----------



## slclick (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok, I missed it, but for clarity I wan't meaning the big quakes that took out the reactor but the spate of them in this past week.


----------

